
Everyone Hates Marketers: Podcast for people sick of marketing bullshit - gresquare
https://everyonehatesmarketers.com/dhh
======
goodwinlawlor
I've listened to ep1 and ep2 already - refreshing to hear the unvarnished
truth behind marketing SaaS companies... looking forward to the whole series

